# steel city mortising machine



## croessler

I have this mortiser…. Picked up broken from someone who didn't want to fix it. The parts cost me $75.00 and it works like a charm.


----------



## gfadvm

How does the hold down work? It looks like the one on the Jet and it doesn't work very well. I like the rubber rollers and think I might be able to fabricate those for my Jet.


----------



## tchaser

allen screw in the back but the rod will go in wrong and it can slip if installed wrong found that out in test run.


----------



## felkadelic

Actually, the best in its price is probably the (identical) Woodriver model which is $289 ;-)


----------



## NormG

I am looking to build some mission pieces and will need one of these for the mortices. Let use know how it continues to perform


----------



## Captain_bligh

I have this machine as well. Very pleased so far (had it for a year or so). Purchased an upgraded set of chisels from Lee Valley and it has made a world of difference. [http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=53252&cat=1,180,42240,53317]


----------



## Prplhrtjarhead

This steel city machine looks a lot like my shop fox. There are some minor differences, but it really does look very similar.

Like one of the other posters mentioned, I'm guessing the hold down is very similar to the shop fox and no it does not work great, but it works with some effort. I use some of my Kreg clamps to assist with the hold down personally. It's a pretty common problem among these types of machines, but some are definitely better than others.

Also like one of the other posters mentioned, I upgraded to the Lee Valley bits and it does help a bunch. The type of wood also affects how easily you can come away from your piece.

I love mission pieces and have made a few smaller things as well (doll cribs, some chairs) and absolutely love using my shop fox. I hope you equally have as much enjoyment from your Steel City machine as I get from my Shop Fox.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My Steel City, same model, broke last week. Compression rod stuck in the 'down' position, couldn't lift the head. Then the holders snapped, top and bottom, and the bottom nib broke off. This was in the same session that saw the front-to-back adjuster toggle lever 'strip' inside, forcing me to use a pliers. Argh. Now I have parts to replace like in Post #1 above. Love the tool, found it's weakness though.


----------



## SOG

I just bought one, model 200. The shank size is 5/8" ID. anyone know where I can buy mortising chisels and bits that fit a 5/8" collar?


----------



## billthegorilla

SOG - I just got a used grizzly and had the same question. Found out you can get a 3/4 inch collar from Grizzly to replace the 5/8" collar. Both Grizzly and Shop fox originally shipped with both. These seem to be pretty standardized. You can check someplace that sells one of these brands with your own 5/8 collar in hand and see if tlhey interchange. Grizzly only charges about $4 for the part but $8 to ship it. It was worth $12 for sure to be able to use the more common 3/4 diameter shaft chisels


----------

